# regenerating purigen



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just wondering if i could use chlorine free bleach or does it have to be plain regular bleach?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It has to be a sodium hypochlorite (regular bleach) solution. It's the polarity of the compound that "regenerates" the ion exchange resin (Purigen). I don't want to sound too much like a nerd, but that's the jist of it . You can use the bleach full strength to regenerate the Purigen (just make sure the bleach does not contain thickeners (for HD washing machines) or any other additives (that may be toxic to your fish). You can dechlorinate the regenerated Purigen by rinsing well and then using Prime to dechlorinate completely at a 10 - 20 times normal dose before reusing.

I hope that helps,

Stuart


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds good thanks


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

so the chlorine free wont work then?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just use the cheapest bleach I can get my hands on, As Stuart says rinsing is very important using prime mixture. I put mine in a bucket with the prime and clean water and run a air stone for a few days before using the cleaned purigen. I change the water -prime mixture a few times while doing the air stone thing. Cheers Laurie


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, as others have said, usually the cheapest no name brands of bleach have no additives, that's the important part. I just go full strength til the beads turn white, then rinse and hit with purigen and rinse again thoroughly. I usually then just leave it to dry completely which should take care of any remaining chlorine.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yup, as others have said, usually the cheapest no name brands of bleach have no additives, that's the important part. I just go full strength til the beads turn white, then rinse and hit with *purigen* and rinse again thoroughly. I usually then just leave it to dry completely which should take care of any remaining chlorine.


I believe you meant "hit with prime". I always use prime just in case, I don't know if its necessary, but its definitely piece of mind.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Same here, just soak in the cheapest brand of bleach I can get, usually from Safeway or London Drugs. I soak in the bleach for 24 hours, rinse, soak in prime and water with prime at a really high concentration for 24 hours then let dry completely and reuse


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, thanks for the edit!



effox said:


> I believe you meant "hit with prime". I always use prime just in case, I don't know if its necessary, but its definitely piece of mind.


----------

